# Potential Lesnar comeback afterf UFC 168



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

According to Chuck Mindenhall, Lesnar will talk with Dana this weekend at UFC 168. Sherdog.com expects Roy Nelson to face Brock on his return.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/12/...k-to-the-ufc-hey-crazier-things-have-happened


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Why Roy? Why does everyone always get Roy when they come in? Werdum, Cormier, possibly Brock. Why do they hate Roy so? lol


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

hallelujah!!! "THE BADDEST MAN IN THE PLANET" is back


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roy via grazing Brocks chin and he cowering and running away until he falls down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

that fight would be a waste of everyones time, only bring brock back for a megafight with fedor or maybe a third fight with a shot mir if he doesnt get cut if he loses to overeem


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Won't happen.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What made Brock the monster he was, was because of how green he was. He never got submitted, he never took a punch...so he was a caged beast. In reality if dude was a "white belt" as my instructor said he could submit quite a few people. 

Pure raw power. I'd watch another Mir fight for sure...who wouldn't. BF vs Brock would be great too!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Roy via grazing Brocks chin and he cowering and running away until he falls down.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd love to see the fat man putting his hands all over the roided beast!
Easy win for Roy, the much more skilled fighter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I'd love to see the fat man putting his hands all over the *roided beast*!
> Easy win for Roy, the much more skilled fighter.


what does bigfoot silva have to do with this thread


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No thanks. Brock can't take a punch, the guy folds like a lawn chair whenever someone attacks him. There are so many big guys at HW now that his size advantage isn't even that much of an advantage.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Cool, I'm assuming this is a tuneup/test fight and then he'll main event against Nogueira, Fedor, and finish his trilogy with Frank Mir in some sort of order.

He may not be a champion but guys have comeback from chin issues (Wandy, Schaub).

Then again to piss most of you off he could just be coming back for his 

HALL OF FAME induction :wink03:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Cool, I'm assuming this is a tuneup/test fight and then he'll main event against Nogueira, Fedor, and finish his trilogy with Frank Mir in some sort of order.
> 
> He may not be a champion but guys have comeback from chin issues (Wandy, Schaub).
> 
> ...


His chin isn't the problem. Its his reaction to being hit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Fedor vs Brock in somekind of a supershow.
Still you have a Brock vs Mir III
And if you want to give Brock a present why not Brock vs Herring II


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> His chin isn't the problem. Its his reaction to being hit.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah Brocks might just have one of the best chins in the division... if he didn't turtle up like a little bitch when someone hits him.

It would be good to see him fight again but his weakness has been exposed now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Good lord I hope this doesn't happen! Brock would be taking up a slot on a PPV that could easily be occupied by a HW fighter that can actually take a punch!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He can take a punch just not to his surgically repaired gut. That's what Overeem and Velasquez hit him with. If he's over his body shot issues it would be good for the sport for him to return the Buyrate estimates came out yesterday....



> December 29, 2012 - UFC 155: Dos Santos vs. Velasquez II - 425,000 buys
> February 2, 2013 - UFC 156: Aldo vs. Edgar - 330,000 buys
> February 23, 2013 - UFC 157: Rousey vs. Carmouche - 450,000 buys
> March 16, 2013 - UFC 158: St-Pierre vs. Diaz - 950,000 buys
> ...


*
I think we might need Brock more than Brock needs us.*


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

300 lbs turtles should be at the zoo, not the octagon.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

That 300lb turtle beat mirs face in twice when mir was actually good and came back from a bad beating to sub carwin who punched himself out. He looked pretty damn good before diverticulitis completely ruined his gut twice.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Won't happen. He isn't a guy who would be content to be just another fighter in the UFC and unless the UFC gives him an immediate shot at the interim title against ...Pat Berry, he won't have a chance at the belt or to even stand out as a fighter with the current roster of now.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I hate Lesnar... but I would love to see a gif of someone like Big Country stopping him via TKO. That's an image his ego desperately needs to see for the rest of his life.`


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> That 300lb turtle beat mirs face in twice when mir was actually good and came back from a bad beating to sub carwin who punched himself out. He looked pretty damn good before diverticulitis completely ruined his gut twice.


Brock Lesnar never been good MMA fighter, never mind a "pretty damn good" one. He is an athletic explosive monster who had his way overpowering some opponents or, as you said, out gassing them in Carwin. 

Wasn't for diverticulitis, he could still be on top for these mentioned reasons only, but his MMA techniques are just miles behind the average UFC fighter. 

Wouldn't mind seeing him back, though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

That never good former UFC fighter did beat 3 UFC champions when they were UFC champions.

He puts butts in the seat and you enjoy it when he loses. Jose Aldo maybe the p4p best fighter in the world and he draws 1/15th of what Lesnar does. Don't you want to see guys like Aldo take home a larger payday because of freak show fights?


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Brock hasnt been himself since his illness. Id be surprised if he returned to the UFC.


----------



## miceld (Jun 22, 2013)

Hope it's true. Doubt it though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lesnar Vs Barnett, Lesnar Vs Mir, Lesnar Vs Bigfoots interest me anything not so much


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> That 300lb turtle beat mirs face in twice when mir was actually good and came back from a bad beating to sub carwin who punched himself out. He looked pretty damn good before diverticulitis completely ruined his gut twice.


Oh yea, who can forget his diverticululititititus. His upset stomach which made him quit the UFC, only to head back to the WWE where he can bounce from ropes and jump from turn-buckles without it affecting his poorly tummy.

I don't buy his medical stomach excuse for those and plenty of other reasons.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you're right it's not a crippling life changing a disease it's like having the sniffles. Boy I can't tell you how many times I had too much to eat and say boy I wish I had me some diverticulitis instead right now.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you're right it's not a crippling life changing a disease it's like having the sniffles. Boy I can't tell you how many times I had too much to eat and say boy I wish I had me some diverticulitis instead right now.


So life crippling that as soon as he left the UFC, he immediately signed a contract with the WWE where he was bouncing from ropes and body slamming others and himself inside a wrestling ring. Now rumours are circulating that he wants another piece of the UFC. Some crippling disease he has.

PS, I'm not trying to down play the severity of diverticulitis for those who are genuinely suffering with it, I just don't happen to believe Brock even has the disease. It sounds like a well fabricated lie to save his school yard bully ego. He can't just admit that MMA is too tough for him and he isn't quite the ass kicker he thought he was, there has to be a "medical" excuse to accompany his exit with the sport to save face.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He signed a wwe contract like a year and a half ago and he literally has wrestled like 3 times in that period


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Oh yea, who can forget his diverticululititititus. His upset stomach which made him quit the UFC, only to head back to the WWE where he can bounce from ropes and jump from turn-buckles without it affecting his poorly tummy.
> 
> I don't buy his medical stomach excuse for those and plenty of other reasons.


Boucing about in the ring is not the same as being kicked in the gut.

I wonder how many WWE guys will still be bouncing around the ring just after a full force Reem kick to the gut?

None. Thats how many.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Spite said:


> Boucing about in the ring is not the same as being kicked in the gut.
> 
> I wonder how many WWE guys will still be bouncing around the ring just after a full force Reem kick to the gut?
> 
> None. Thats how many.


WWE maybe scripted, but don't under value the physical stress it puts on the athletes bodies. The hazards are very real. Make a little mistake in a wrestling manoeuvre? You could do some serious damage, and most of them battle on and "finish the show" with their injuries.

I just can't see Brock having such a serious medical condition and then switching back to some thing equally or slightly less physically demanding than MMA. Now he's apparently coming back to MMA. I didn't buy the diverticulitis when it first came out and I certainly ain't buying it now. All throughout his career, he's been flip flopping. One minute he's doing this, the next he's doing that, then back to this, he can't seem to make his mind up and I've no idea what his true motivations are.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

The level in HW grew so much since Brock was in UFC , he wouldn't be able to keep up with this guys....


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Brock Lesnar never been good MMA fighter, never mind a "pretty damn good" one. He is an athletic explosive monster who had his way overpowering some opponents or, as you said, out gassing them in Carwin.
> 
> Wasn't for diverticulitis, he could still be on top for these mentioned reasons only, but his MMA techniques are just miles behind the average UFC fighter.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing him back, though.


While, I agree his striking his rudimentary, his mat work and grappling are very impressive. There are maybe 10 guys in the world that would be competitive with him in a no-gi grappling match and of those only 1 or 2 that would beat him more than he would beat them.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

OK, both sides have valid points.

However, either you have diverticulitis or you do not. Brock had diverticulitis. He could have again, just like having pneumonia (also life threatening) but that has nothing to do with what he does in the sport. Kicks to the guts will affect you if you are fighting with ongoing infection crisis or healing from it. But who would do that?

Diverticulitis is indeed a very serious disease, however, Brock's condition at the moment is not even close to be life threatening (he is not sick)or obviously he wouldn't be playing on the WWE.

It is evident though that occasionally having to fight this disease, specially when they are recurrent will prevent you from training for the sport, thus, affecting your performance or halting your career.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

If he comes back it is probably because he blew all of his money buying tanks or something equally stupid.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

osmium said:


> If he comes back it is probably because he blew all of his money buying tanks or something equally stupid.


I'm pretty sure he would make more money if he just stayed in the WWE. Particularly at this point where he would only be able to be a middle ground fighter in the HW division.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> I'm pretty sure he would make more money if he just stayed in the WWE. Particularly at this point where he would only be able to be a middle ground fighter in the HW division.


I think average WWE pay is $30,000 / year.

Brock probably makes more in one UFC fight than he would in 5 years of WWE.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Trix said:


> I think average WWE pay is $30,000 / year.
> 
> Brock probably makes more in one UFC fight than he would in 5 years of WWE.


Lesnar doesn't make average WWE pay. The guy is a big deal in pro wrestling. In fact when he first retired from mma and re-entered the WWE sites were reporting that he signed a 5 million dollar contract with them.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

osmium said:


> If he comes back it is probably because he blew all of his money buying tanks or something equally stupid.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> Lesnar doesn't make average WWE pay. The guy is a big deal in pro wrestling. In fact when he first retired from mma and re-entered the WWE sites were reporting that he signed a 5 million dollar contract with them.



Terms like "5 million dollar contract" don't mean they actually get paid 5 million bucks. Look at "million dollar" record contracts, sometime. 

WWE contracts can last 3-5 years.

If Brock makes 5 million in 3-5 years in WWE.

And 1-2+ million per fight in the UFC (being one of the biggest pay per view draws). Does 3 fights per year.

Where do you think he makes more money?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Na, Brock makes a ton in wwe... and only works like 4 seperate months at most out of the year.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Trix said:


> Terms like "5 million dollar contract" don't mean they actually get paid 5 million bucks. Look at "million dollar" record contracts, sometime.
> 
> WWE contracts can last 3-5 years.
> 
> ...


It was 5 million for two years of irregular appearances. Lesnar made 400k per fight in the ufc. In both companies the real brute of the money comes from sponsorship and merchandising sales. I don't know where he makes more, but the WWE can make him the baddest man as long as they want which will keep his value up. The UFC can't do that.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Last thing MMA needs.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Na, Brock makes a ton in wwe... and only works like 4 seperate months at most out of the year.


He definitely doesn't make as much as people think he does.

Those "million dollar" contracts can be misleading. Like the Ultimate Fighters "6 figure contract".

It doesn't mean they're guaranteed to make 6 figures. And, it expires after one year:

http://www.mmafighting.net/forum/showthread.php?12714-The-quot-6-Figure-Contract-quot-explained

If someone signs a "5 million dollar contract" it usually doesn't mean they actually make 5 mill. It only means that's their cap. In reality, they're likely to make much less.



GlassJaw said:


> It was 5 million for two years of irregular appearances. Lesnar made 400k per fight in the ufc. In both companies the real brute of the money comes from sponsorship and merchandising sales. I don't know where he makes more, but the WWE can make him the baddest man as long as they want which will keep his value up. The UFC can't do that.


400k was Lesnar's salary.

His pay per view income, what percentage of pay per view sales he's entitled to, isn't listed under that heading.

UFC fighters make the most from pay per view income.

If Brock is making a maximum of $5 million in 3-5 years of WWE.

Some UFC champions are probably making $3-5 million per fight in pay per view sales and nike endorsements.

.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Trix said:


> He definitely doesn't make as much as people think he does.
> 
> Those "million dollar" contracts can be misleading. Like the Ultimate Fighters "6 figure contract".
> 
> ...


I'm sure you know more about this topic than me. My point is 5 million isn't his cap. PPV cuts, merchandise cuts, and endorsements are huge in both companies. It's hard to tell where he makes more, but pro wrestlers have extra income off of all that same stuff too. He has more earning potential in the WWE ,in my opinion, because they can keep him a top draw there. If he came back to the UFC and dropped a few fights his worth drops with him.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

GlassJaw said:


> Lesnar doesn't make average WWE pay. The guy is a big deal in pro wrestling. In fact when he first retired from mma and re-entered the WWE sites were reporting that he signed a 5 million dollar contract with them.


Lesnar is easily one of the highest paid WWE guy. So like Glass is saying no way he makes 30k . Guy makes Cena type cash


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

leifdawg said:


> While, I agree his striking his rudimentary, *his mat work and grappling are very impressive. There are maybe 10 guys in the world that would be competitive with him in a no-gi grappling match and of those only 1 or 2 that would beat him more than he would beat them.*


No idea where or how you got these conclusions. 10 guys in the world competitive grappling wise? Only 1 or 2 barely better? This is the same as saying Brock Lesnar has stellar grappling. :confused02: Have you ever heard of ADCC? I can see a variety of guys out grappling him even in lower weigh classes.
His strenght is impressive, that's it.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock signed a 1 year 5mil deal with WWE when he left the UFC, and I thought I remember reading he resigned recently. The UFC will pay big money to have Brock again, just look at the recent PPV buys and with GSP leaving, UFC literally has no big PPV draws. 

Jones might get there someday, and Silva is just recently getting anything above 400-500k. 

I'd welcome Brock back in a second, anything he does it just that much more interesting. He's a draw no matter what he does, win or lose.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Brock makes every card exciting and he sells a lot of ppvs and always has mega cards. The best cards have always had lesnar, 116, 123, 100, 92 the only one that sucked was the overeem fight which was horrendous and he looked scared to even attempt to fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Oh yea, who can forget his diverticululititititus. His upset stomach which made him quit the UFC, only to head back to the WWE where he can bounce from ropes and jump from turn-buckles without it affecting his poorly tummy.
> 
> I don't buy his medical stomach excuse for those and plenty of other reasons.


Well its not our fault you didn't educate yourself about the illness.

Id rather he just stay out of MMA, its one thing to have someone pretend to pound on your guts and another to take big shots to the gut by 230 lb+ men.

Ive always felt that Brock is too controlling to learn, if he went to someplace like jacksons and gave it 100% sure I do think he could come back and beat most of the division and a few guys in the top ten but against the upper tier fighters, Cain, JDS, etc I just see him getting beat on.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No idea where or how you got these conclusions. 10 guys in the world competitive grappling wise? Only 1 or 2 barely better? This is the same as saying Brock Lesnar has stellar grappling. :confused02: Have you ever heard of ADCC? I can see a variety of guys out grappling him even in lower weigh classes.
> His strenght is impressive, that's it.


This exactly. Lesnar would get handled by guys people have never heard of at ADCC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> This exactly. Lesnar would get handled by guys people have never heard of at ADCC.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not true, he could hold his own pretty well against the mid tiers. With all that strength and wrestling and catch wrestling it would be a challenge for most of those guys to beat lesnar. The guys who would beat him are the top tier semi finalists and guys who know a lot on foot and knee locks.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Brock vs. Nog


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Not true, he could hold his own pretty well against the mid tiers. With all that strength and wrestling and catch wrestling it would be a challenge for most of those guys to beat lesnar. The guys who would beat him are the top tier semi finalists and guys who know a lot on foot and knee locks.


I don't see anyone in the heavyweight bracket that I wouldn't favor over Lesnar. And the guys in the finals or later rounds I wouldn't even give Lesnar a chance.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't see anyone in the heavyweight bracket that I wouldn't favor over Lesnar. And the guys in the finals or later rounds I wouldn't even give Lesnar a chance.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ask Mir how that worked out for him, lol. I mean sure he'd lose sooner or later but that's not mma.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Ask Mir how that worked out for him, lol. I mean sure he'd lose sooner or later but that's not mma.


Huh? I'm not sure what you mean here, that Mir was never overly successful at ADCC(I don't believe he ever even qualified) or that Mir thought he'd be able to sub brock.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Huh? I'm not sure what you mean here, that Mir was never overly successful at ADCC(I don't believe he ever even qualified) or that Mir thought he'd be able to sub brock.


What would it matter that Brock cant win a BJJ tournament? Until they decide to allow strikes and such I just dont see how it has much relevance to mma.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

slapshot said:


> What would it matter that Brock cant win a BJJ tournament? Until they decide to allow strikes and such I just dont see how it has much relevance to mma.


Because someone said there are ten guys in the world that might beat Lesnar in no gi match.....and I was responding to that statement. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Cool, I'm assuming this is a tuneup/test fight and then he'll main event against Nogueira, Fedor, and finish his trilogy with Frank Mir in some sort of order.
> 
> He may not be a champion but guys have comeback from chin issues (Wandy, Schaub).
> 
> ...


Brock has a great chin as seen in the Carwin fight. It's how he deals with getting hit that's the problem.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No idea where or how you got these conclusions. 10 guys in the world competitive grappling wise? Only 1 or 2 barely better? This is the same as saying Brock Lesnar has stellar grappling. :confused02: Have you ever heard of ADCC? I can see a variety of guys out grappling him even in lower weigh classes.
> His strenght is impressive, that's it.


Does MIA grappling not include wrestling? He beat Franklin Mir are the second fight and dominated him on the mat. Brock Leonard isn't some freak athletic football player that decided to toy with MMA. He's a legit MMA fighter.

I'm not saying he's a BIT guru or a great striker. He has a solid wrestling background and leaped into MMA at a high level. 

I cannot believe I'm defending Lesnar. I could actually see him defeating Cain. Brock can take and hold him down. Now if I were to bet, I'd bet on Cain beating him at least the first 4-5 times they fought. But my point is besides the obvious holes in his flight game, Brock has some legitimate skills.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> That 300lb turtle beat mirs face in twice when mir was actually good and came back from a bad beating to sub carwin who punched himself out. He looked pretty damn good before diverticulitis completely ruined his gut twice.


diverticulitis is a bad thing. He may have had time to get completely over it by now, he may not. I kind of hope this rumor is true and he is 100% again. If it is true, the only fight that makes sense to me is a rematch with Overeem.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Support.

Brock vs Nog, Nelson, Schaub, Bigfoot and JDS are all good fights.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Big announcement at 6 before the prelims

http://www.411mania.com/MMA/news/308190/[VIDEO]-Watch-the-Live-UFC-168:-Special-Presentation-at-6PM-ET.htm










Hall of Fame or Return :wink03:


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

He is done in mma, if he comes back I hope gets lower level hw's, Pat Barry, Nikita Krylov or Todd Duffee


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GlassJaw said:


> Lesnar doesn't make average WWE pay. The guy is a big deal in pro wrestling. In fact when he first retired from mma and re-entered the WWE sites were reporting that he signed a 5 million dollar contract with them.


The top guys are only making around 1.5-2 million a year in the WWE.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

osmium said:


> The top guys are only making around 1.5-2 million a year in the WWE.


Poor bastards.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I heard that the big announcement is an all UFC tv channel dedicated to documenting their global domination for us 'muricans


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Poor bastards.


Well it is kind of shitty pay for how much revenue they create and how much damage they are doing to their bodies. That is only a handful of guys as well who earn that much.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

osmium said:


> Well it is kind of shitty pay for how much revenue they create and how much damage they are doing to their bodies. That is only a handful of guys as well who earn that much.


I also hear it's a fair bit more than that. I came to here from WrestlingForum and they posted a few $$$ sheets in their time. Top dudes like Cena, old and new Batista, The Rock or whoever else were or are RAKING it in, just from WWE revenue.

Put it this way, dudes who don't even appear on TV what so ever are still making loads of money.

A video I liked was from the Briscoe Brothers. These are two ******* chicken farmers, and maybe the best pro wrestling team in the world. They got a tryout in WWE and it went great. One of them told his wife to quit her job waitressing, cause they were going to be millionaires. They got a call a month later. The WWE had turned them down as they didn't have the "look". You can still be a flat broke UFC fighter, but in WWE? You are living well as fk.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

MiddleEasy states that Fedor has been spotted in Vegas and claims a fight between the two is imminent. Vinny is also tweeting about it.






Announcement incoming.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cena is making like 3-5 million from WWE, plus all the merchandise he sells, he's raking it in big time. Then you have guys like Orton and Punk who are behind him and they're making 2-3 million without merchandise. 

When Brock came back to WWE after leaving UFC, he signed a 1 year 5 million contract and he only shows up like 24 times a year, and does 3 matches a year. He's raking it in being in WWE.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I also hear it's a fair bit more than that. I came to here from WrestlingForum and they posted a few $$$ sheets in their time. Top dudes like Cena, old and new Batista, The Rock or whoever else were or are RAKING it in, just from WWE revenue.
> 
> Put it this way, dudes who don't even appear on TV what so ever are still making loads of money.
> 
> A video I liked was from the Briscoe Brothers. These are two ******* chicken farmers, and maybe the best pro wrestling team in the world. They got a tryout in WWE and it went great. One of them told his wife to quit her job waitressing, cause they were going to be millionaires. They got a call a month later. The WWE had turned them down as they didn't have the "look". You can still be a flat broke UFC fighter, but in WWE? You are living well as fk.


The briscoes are retarded hillbillies and nothing but spot monkeys. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1378424-ranking-the-20-wealthiest-professional-wrestlers

Almost all of those guys are monday night wars/attitude era wrestlers who did it for years and the top of the list is mostly guys who have also done movies/tv shows, written books, and/or released albums. Only a handful of guys become rich being pro wrestlers.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

osmium said:


> The briscoes are retarded hillbillies and nothing but spot monkeys.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1378424-ranking-the-20-wealthiest-professional-wrestlers
> 
> Almost all of those guys are monday night wars/attitude era wrestlers who did it for years and the top of the list is mostly guys who have also done movies/tv shows, written books, and/or released albums. Only a handful of guys become rich being pro wrestlers.


The Briscoes are NOT spot monkeys. They may well be retarded hillbillies, but they have MUCH more than your standard spot monkey has. ROH got HUGELY behind I think Jay Briscoe's world title run.

I'm a big pro wrestling fan as well as MMA, don't hate me real punch fans


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Until we get another thread, someone please explain to me what the HELL this fight pass sht is about.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't think Lesnar's healthy enough to fight full time anymore. I could see him and Dana arranging 1 or 2 special fights as cash grabs though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Glothin said:


> Does MIA grappling not include wrestling? He beat Franklin Mir are the second fight and dominated him on the mat. Brock Leonard isn't some freak athletic football player that decided to toy with MMA. He's a legit MMA fighter.
> 
> I'm not saying he's a BIT guru or a great striker. He has a solid wrestling background and leaped into MMA at a high level.


That is what I mean. Lesnar is a solid wrestler, but you said he would be top 2 no GI grappler in the world ( :confused02: ) and no one would achieve anywhere close to this ranking today with wrestling only.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

I can't believe this thread exists. 
Lesner has been exposed. He can't handle getting punched in the face. 
Over and done.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Lesnar vs Fedor doesnt have the same appeal as it would of had a few years ago.


----------



## Drowning Donkey (Dec 11, 2009)

I would love to see Brock in the cage again. I just love to see his lack of skill and heart on tv. Here is hoping he gets that fight with JDS or better, Travis Brownie...

...Brock in his return would look like a white Bob Sapp.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Brock is doing well than enough with his lenient WWE contract... to return to the UFC would just be dumb.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Brock is doing well than enough with his lenient WWE contract... to return to the UFC would just be dumb.


Eh, Brock is at a point where he just does what he wants to do. If he wants to fight then he will fight. He didn't need to start an mma career in the first place, just did it for the challenge.


----------

